# 04 350z rims and tires



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

I wonder if the stock wheels from a 04 Z would fit on my 04 Altima? Hmmmmm...


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I know for a fact they'd fit on a '90 300 ZX....what are the stats on your current rims? I believe the '04 rims are 18'sand may possibly have a different offset than your Alt.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

all the Zs from like early 80's and up are 5 and 4.5 or 114.3 (take your pick) Like you said racerX-- an altima? Offset is going to be a problem......


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok, if they fit on a 90 zx, then dont those 90zx rims fit on a 4th gen max( i think i saw it on here) cause the 02 and up malt wheels fit perfectly on 4th gem max... my friend had an 02's 17 on his 95 max... so if all of this is true, they should fit right>>?>?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Theyre the same bolt pattern dude- but the offset of the wheel may be incorrect- Im not familiar enough with that car to know off hand.


----------

